# 750 FI Light



## rhelms

A buddy of mine has a 09 750i and the FI light blinks on and off occassionaly. It doesnt seem to do it under any specific condition except for longer rides 2-3 hrs+. Any idea why it is coming on and a way to reset it. Thanx.


----------



## Yesterday

does the temperature light come on at the same time?


----------



## rhelms

Yeah the temp light does blink on and then right back off again


----------



## 08GreenBrute

sounds like its overheating, first off check to see if the fan is coming on and if its not then check these things make sure the fan breaker is not triped and make sure the fan spins freely


----------



## rhelms

Why would overheating cause the FI light to come on I thought that light was for Fuel warnings, would temp affect fuel system, and if it was overheating wouldnt the temp light come on and stay on instead of both lights blinking?


----------



## phreebsd

thats normal behavior when overheating to see the FI light.


----------



## Yesterday

i think the reason the FI light comes on when over heating is that the ecu will make the bike run richer, to try to help keep temperatures down. richer=cooler. that's what trips the FI light


----------



## rhelms

Not use to FI, I didnt think that light would come on for overheating. Learn something new every day. Thats alright were moving his radiator this week so that should fix it for good.


----------



## drtj

I think the FI light is more like a check engine light


----------



## rhelms

We checked the engine and it was still there, LOL. The temp thing makes sense the more I think about it. Thanx for the help.


----------



## phreebsd

Go phishy


----------



## oilfield_trash21

I had this same problem when mine was overheating. The FI blinks because the duty cycle of the injectors is maxed out trying to cool the bike down by running the engine rich.


----------

